# Almost Fire



## mbower (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, this was interesting.  Fortunately no great harm was done.  But I learned a lesson.

Earlier this week, I did the CA/BLO/Towel trick for finishing a pen.  But (I think) because of the towels I'm using, there is enough cellulos in the towel that when I apply the CA, it cures almost immediately and puts out that very strong smell.

In my method, I use one towel for each application and in this case, I did (I think) 8 applications, so 8 towels.

FORTUNATELY, I stacked the 8 towels on my stool and NOT in the trash.  My wife said she smell burnt smell when she went out to the garage in the morning but didn't see anything and there wasn't any fire/smoke at the time.  But then she forgot about it and didn't say anything to me.

The next day, I went to the garage to do something and found......a pile of charred paper towels on the top of my stool.  And a nice burn mark on the top of the stool.

Apparently, the smoldering CA was still smoldering and I didn't know it.  And it just smoldered away.  Had that stack been in the trash, it would have been a lot worse and we would have had a real fire.  (Which would have been VERY embarrassing as I am an EMT and my son if a firefighter for the local Fire Department.)

I won't do that again.  Today, I made a pen that needed CA/BLO finishing to make it tougher (it had some pits in the wood that I wanted to fill in with CA).  But to stop any chance of a fire, I filled a small bucket with 2" of water and dropped the towels in there when I finished with each one.  At the end, I used a stick to make sure they were completely submerged and wet.

I learned a valuable lesson.  Hopefully others won't have this problem.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 14, 2008)

I heard that that can happen, but it hasn't happened to me - knock wood! 

I use paper towels instead (less to absorb, in my thinking), and put them directly on the concrete floor.  Concrete is a good, cold surface, so it is the coolest place in my shop.  

ANdrew


----------



## JimB (Jun 14, 2008)

I didn't even know that could happen. I learned something important today... and will take new precautions tomorrow when I'm back in the shop.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MobilMan (Jun 14, 2008)

There are a lot of finishes that will do the same thing.  They don't have to feel hot, but being waded up can be combustable.  Best thing is keep a tin can or small barrel, preferably with a lid, handy to put ALL used rags/towels in.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 14, 2008)

It was more than likely the boiled linseed oil and not the CA. Boiled linseed oil on rags tossed into a pile have spontaneously combusted and cause many shop fires. I use paper towels also, but one sheet is used for a pen that has 5 or six coats of both the oil and CA applied. I tear each sheet into 1-2 inch strips and fold into my applicator. I'm glad not serious damage was done.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jun 15, 2008)

It IS the BLO. It says right on the can that it will generate heat and to put rags in a metal container with a lid. I do like Andrew and put mine on the concrete floor so if they do flare up it wont start anything else on fire. Be careful!


----------



## railrider1920 (Jun 15, 2008)

Glad nothing bad happened. Thanks for posting this. I went out there and picked up a few rags that were laying around.


----------



## helgi (Jun 15, 2008)

As a painter and furniture finisher I did work a lot with both linseed oil and epoxy's
also some exotic glue's, for all you the turners out there, it's the linseed oil that is the culprit, whenever you use it hang the towels or rags etc up or over something induvidually not on top of each other or crumpled up, do that and you will get a nasty surprise, don't think so try it jam a bunch of soaked boiled linseed oil rags in a empty paint can and place it somewhere away from burnables and check it after while.It will get hot. So please hang them up so they can air out and dry.
Helgi


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 15, 2008)

Whenever I used BLO, I lay the rags flat out on the concrete floor in the shop in a single layer, never stack them. It is also often recommended to put them in a special metal container, or soak them with water prior to disposal.


----------



## smitty (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't use cotton and CA together it will start to smoke and catch fire.  We use CA every day at work,  we are not allowed any cotton rags or clothing.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mbower_
> 
> Well, this was interesting.  Fortunately no great harm was done.  But I learned a lesson.
> 
> ...



Michael;  I recently saw and purchased three smoke detectors.  These are interconnected by a "radio link".  If one smoke alarm goes off, they all sound.  The range is several hundred feet.  I installed one in the shop, one downstairs, and one upstairs near the bedrooms.  That way a fire in the shop will sound alarms in the house.  Made by Kidde.

Be safe.....


----------



## markgum (Jun 15, 2008)

nice to know.  I use Viva paper towels; and have noticed some 'heat' when applying CA; but nothing when using BLO.  Just to be safe, I'm going to invest in a metal can with a lid to toss them in instead of the cardboard box that I empty every once in a while...


----------



## RONB (Jun 16, 2008)

i like to learn from others, thats why I'm here. i'll be getting a can for the shop, before the fire department is called.thanks forthe heads up.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, when BLO cures, it can get hot enough to catch fire.  Two recommended solutions are:
1) Individually drape oil soaked rags out to dry.
2) Put oil-soaked rags in something that will contain a fire (such as a lidded metal can, preferably containing water).

Regards,
Eric


----------



## fyrcaptn (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey all   
primarily it is the BLO. ANY organic oil - tung, walnut, even fish etc can spontaneously ignite. The towel is the fuel and the 'carrier'. CA does produce some heat as it cures. This is basically the same thing that happens sometimes when hay barns catch fire - we had a 1/2 million dollar one last week. a HALF MILLION DOLLAR ($500,000) fire loss because of a preventable ignition source. Fortunately no one got injured or died...
Please,for ANY finish be safe and dispose of your towels/rage/ etc properly. A TIGHT fitting metal lid on a metal container, air dried spread out individually on a non-combustible surface, or burned under safe conditions if your local laws allow are options. It DOES happen. I've been a firefighter for over 30 years and have been to more fires like this than you'd believe. Not to mention the ones where people just like us didn't know/realize that finish itself is flammable. Just like gas or diesel fuel. Read the labels and learn.
The combinations of materials in your own home that can react and cause a fire or give off poisonous gases are incredible.
Ventilated areas are a must when working with chemicals. And our finishes ARE chemicals (with very few exceptions).
Get and learn to use smoke detectors, fire extinguishers, and first aid kits PLEASE. 
And do this BEFORE you need it. reading the instructions while your shop is filling with smoke or fire is not acceptable. Just as trying to read up on CPR while your loved one lies pulseless in front of you.  911 is great. BUT  YOU are the one person most responsible for your own safety.
Not to preach. This is just too important not to comment on. Good turning!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 16, 2008)

Good advice!


----------



## monkeynutz (Jun 18, 2008)

I have seen used paper towels smoke with CA on them.  So I now use a small, isolated metal trash bucket to drop them in, and do not immediately put them into the larger trash can that they will ultimately end up in a couple days later.  That way, if they want to burn, they can burn.


----------



## MobilMan (Jun 18, 2008)

I've noticed a few said about going out & 'buy' a container.  Even a tin coffee can with a piece of wood completely covering the opening would work, believe it or not.  Because you have eliminated one of the main ingredients for fire--air.


----------

